# Stevens Pass, WA



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Stevens Pass, WA I love this place...it's my second home..they have a little bit of everything


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

FTMFW!
YouTube - Steven's Pass Teaser


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

oh **** i just noticed that i made this movie...i'm at the 30 second mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

how's the snow been lately?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

That is one of the places I considered. I am thinking of skipping Utah this year and doing a Seattle trip, hitting crystal, Stevens, and Baker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Ah my old home mountain. I love that pic, i thought about buying the print from the photographer. 

There's some great riding there, backside, Tye, 7th Heaven, Cowboy. 

On a good day it's awesome. I don't miss the heavy slushy rainy frozen snow though and the traffic from the parking lot stopped on the way down the mountain. 

I'll make it back that way this year to ride probably later in the season rather than endure the wrath of school buses and traffic.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> what an awesome pic! I want to hit that place up sometime.


Bring it! I'll have a spot for you to crash if you need it. I am about an hour from Steven's without traffic.

That is a pretty sweet picture though. I'm hoping to spend ALOT of time at Steven's this year. DAy/night, mid week/weekends, lift served, or just kicking around the back country. I bought my season pass back in MArch, know a few people that have passes, and converted one other from Alpy, so it should be a really good year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Where is Steven's Pass?

I'm hopefully gonna move out to Seattle at some point in my life and remember on our road trip up there we passed one or two resorts but I'm always on the lookout.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I will take you up on that offer Ale!!


Cool!! We'll set something up once La Nina starts kicking in.

Anybody else is welcome too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

I have never been to Stevens, although I will go this year for sure, (I can drive now).

But, if you are in the area for a few days, I would deffinatly check out Mission Ridge in Wenatchee, WA. Wenatchee is about 2 hours away from Stevens, then MR is about 30 minutes from Wenatchee, (follow the signs in wenatchee to get to MR, pretty easy.) 

Mission Ridge is a "hidden gem" in washington, It is said that if you can ride mission ridge, you can ride anywhere. MR has all terrain from chutes, trees, easy slopes, double black diamond killers, and some amazing back-country powder. Last year we had some of the worst snow I have ever seen, but this year is looking like it will be the bomb.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Im always gonna be goin to baker. I like stevens once in a while but bakers always got the powder


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Shayboarder said:


> Ah my old home mountain. I love that pic, i thought about buying the print from the photographer.


The photographers name is Jack Brauer. Just checked out his site cause I was thinking about picking up a print if I could. Then I saw the prices. Wowza. For a 12"x16" print he charges $100. Little too rich for my blood.


----------



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

*what are conditions in March?*

hello,

we might be going to Seattle during Spring Break (Mar. 24-28) to visit friends. What are snow conditions around that time? are the WA resorts still open?

cheers!


----------

